
Python: Myths about Indentation - kercker
http://www.secnetix.de/~olli/Python/block_indentation.hawk
======
geezerjay
Clicking on this link was a complete waste of time. The title is pure
clickbait as the article actually tackles each point by admitting that the so
called myths are all true.

